# Is he thickening up? any better?



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

here is Sunny I took this pictures this morning I know that he isnt standing squate or anything.. but does it look like he is thicking up a little. I have been trying to get him more muscly lol.. then some of the other ones are from my OLD thread about his confo thanks


























I see a difference.. but do you?? And Im not talking about his conformation really.. just his muscling thanks

Oh and the rope.. I was getting him to follow his head.. and then do some ground driving.. lol


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The best way to see improvement is to have photos taken from the same angles for comparison - unfortunately, the photos you just took are not showing much at all that can be used to judge improvement. The third photo comes the closest, and does appear to show some change for the better.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I will try to get some of the same angles or close to then thanks


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I could see major improvement. Look at his chest muscles and his rump on the last one facing. He looks so much better cared for.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks here is my problem. he will probably look like the old ones.. come winter.. he is hard keeper during the winter.. he cant digest hay right.. wierd for some reason? any cheap ideas? to help keep the weight on?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

here is one more picture


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> Thanks here is my problem. he will probably look like the old ones.. come winter.. he is hard keeper during the winter.. he cant digest hay right.. wierd for some reason? any cheap ideas? to help keep the weight on?


 How do you know he doesn't digest hay right? Does his poo have lots of stalky fibers? If so he may need his teeth floated.

The 1st thing is maybe more digestable hay. Hay pellets maybe.
Not sure when you took photo's but your pasture doesn't look lush and green so it's not like he is getting great grass in the summer is it?

Are you sure he is getting enough hay in the winter?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I was talking to a trainer.. and his poo gets like water in the winter ONLY.. and He said that could be digestion problems.. and I dont have any more pasture left:/ lol.. My dad just brought them home from being on pasture.. which was good.. when there was grass there..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> Well I was talking to a trainer.. and his poo gets like water in the winter ONLY.. and He said that could be digestion problems.. and I dont have any more pasture left:/ lol.. My dad just brought them home from being on pasture.. which was good.. when there was grass there..


If he was a the trainer last winter my guess is you won't have the same issues this winter. If he has a problem have a vet look at him to be sure. It could have been what and how he was being fed last year and they didn't take good care of him would be my guess.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

No Ive had this problem for the 3 years that Ive had him.. He wasnt as the trainers. I was talking to one.. and asked about the poo.. He never has seen sunny.. and yea.. Maybe I can get him just an overall exam.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Im attaching some pictures I took of him today.. Let me know if this helps at all thanks

I tried to get some from the same angle.. Im not feeling so well today. SO I didnt feel like bringing him out and tying him up for 2 minutes LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I see some muscles  Hae you put him on some pro bios and maybe some acedophilus(sp) Or had him checked for ulcers? I know lots of people scream ulcers first thing, but they really are more common than folks might think. Anyways.... Good luck and consider maybe a senior feed through winter. hey are made to aid digestion...he might get more out of it. Oh and maybe try some stuff called red cell. It's awesome for helping stabilize their weight and gain a few pounds.


----------

